# Et avec ton appareil ?



## N°6 (5 Juillet 2005)

Encore une parodie des célèbres fils du bar...  :love: 

Ça reste une simple proposition qu'on pourra mettre en route si ça vous tente : 
Un thème *très simple* (un objet domestique courrant ou toute chose que chacun sera susceptible d'avoir à portée d'objectif), une semaine de délai (plus court ?), une photo par participant, et celui qui a donné le thème choisi un "gagnant", qui à son tour donne le prochain thème... 

Le but n'est pas bien sûr de concurencer le concours photo, mais de proposer, en parrallèle, de manière plus souple et plus régulière, un fil qui permettrait aux photographes du dimanche comme moi de travailler sur un exercice commun afin de se perfectionner (composition, exposition, profondeur de champ...). On pourrait aussi donner des figures imposées sur le plan technique (Par exemple noir et blanc, utilisation du flash, cadrage vertical....) qui pimenteraient le tout (bon, pas trop non plus, il faut que ça reste accessible) 

Bien sûr, les "pros" seraient les bienvenus, leurs contributions et leurs conseils faisant de magnifiques lots de consolation pour les moins doués !  

Alors on s'y met ?


----------



## iNano (9 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Encore une parodie des célèbres fils du bar...  :love:
> 
> Ça reste une simple proposition qu'on pourra mettre en route si ça vous tente :
> Un thème *très simple* (un objet domestique courrant ou toute chose que chacun sera susceptible d'avoir à portée d'objectif), une semaine de délai (plus court ?), une photo par participant, et celui qui a donné le thème choisi un "gagnant", qui à son tour donne le prochain thème...
> ...


Moi je suis d'accord, l'idée est excellente ! 
On attend le premier thème...


----------



## N°6 (11 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> On attend le premier thème...



Ça vient, mais quelques candidats supplémentaires ne seraient pas de trop...


----------



## madlen (11 Juillet 2005)

ça me dis bien a moi aussi   

c'est une bonne idée


----------



## esope (11 Juillet 2005)

je répond présent et j'ai déjà mon appareil à porté de main!!


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2005)

_ ce serait bien de faire des sujets aux intitulés lisibles en une seule fois !!_  :casse:   :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (11 Juillet 2005)

[...] et avec moi *




_tout ça pour dire que j'en suis_


----------



## N°6 (11 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _ ce serait bien de faire des sujets aux intitulés lisibles en une seule fois !!_  :casse:   :rateau:



:mouais: Qu'est-ce que tu entends par là ? Tu veux dire que ce n'est pas assez explicite ?  

[edit] Si c'est le cas, on peut changer le titre du thread, je n'y voit pas d'inconvénient... Des suggestions ?   [/edit]


----------



## molgow (11 Juillet 2005)

Je suis aussi partant 
Mais faudrait pas que ça devienne trop le concours de pro pour que les minables amateurs comme moi ne se lassent pas de se ridiculiser


----------



## NightWalker (11 Juillet 2005)

Je suis partant moi aussi...


----------



## N°6 (11 Juillet 2005)

Le premier thème est :

*Livre*

Un livre (ou des livres), ouvert, fermé, debout, couché, seul ou accompagné, à vous de faire votre petite mise en scène...

Pour le format de la photo, 500 pixel de côté maxi, pour le reste je vous laisse libres   

Vous avez une semaine, c'est à dire jusqu'au lundi 18 juillet 18h00. Amusez vous !   :love:


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juillet 2005)

Ok je suis partant....


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2005)

OK je suis parti...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juillet 2005)

je suis partout...


----------



## Macounette (11 Juillet 2005)

J'en suis aussi


----------



## mactambour (13 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis aussi



Aussi.


----------



## I-bouk (13 Juillet 2005)

Idem


----------



## Virpeen (13 Juillet 2005)

Mon appareil (photo !) ne me quitte jamais... j'en suis aussi !


----------



## iTof (13 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Le premier thème est :
> 
> *Livre*
> 
> ...


 j'ai bien une idée mais je pars en congés ce soir 
donc je vous suivrais pour les prochains


----------



## I-bouk (13 Juillet 2005)

Aller, je me lance :






Voilà, c'est a 500


----------



## alan.a (13 Juillet 2005)

740 x 480


----------



## iNano (13 Juillet 2005)

Bon, voici la mienne... très très trèss amateur...



 :rose: J'espère que le public est indulgent...


----------



## iNano (13 Juillet 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Aller, je me lance :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elle est très chouette, j'aime beaucoup...


----------



## I-bouk (14 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bon, voici la mienne... très très trèss amateur...
> 
> 
> 
> :rose: J'espère que le public est indulgent...



Très jolie    , les Franc-Comptois sont inspirés


----------



## Macounette (14 Juillet 2005)

Bravo


----------



## Virpeen (14 Juillet 2005)

Superbe iNano !  :love: 
J'aime beaucoup le combat de l'imprimé face au numérique  

Allez, je me lance...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Encore une parodie des célèbres fils du bar...  :love:
> 
> Ça reste une simple proposition qu'on pourra mettre en route si ça vous tente :
> Un thème *très simple* (un objet domestique courrant ou toute chose que chacun sera susceptible d'avoir à portée d'objectif), une semaine de délai (plus court ?), une photo par participant, et celui qui a donné le thème choisi un "gagnant", qui à son tour donne le prochain thème...



Est ce que la photo doit avoir été prise dans ladite semaine ou est ce que je peux poster une photo d'il y a quelques mois ....

ps : j'ai pas d'appareil numérique


----------



## Malow (14 Juillet 2005)

Je trouve cette idée excellente !!! surtout pour les amateurs...  

Je cherche une idée et je participe aussi!!!


----------



## Malow (14 Juillet 2005)

Je viens juste de la prendre...sur le rebord de ma fenêtre...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2005)

légende : la gourde lit


----------



## NightWalker (15 Juillet 2005)

Chut j'aurais du poster plus tôt, parce que là le niveau commence à monter serieusement...

Bravo tout le monde


----------



## Macounette (15 Juillet 2005)

Bon, ben, vu l'heure, je m'en vais chercher la lecture appropriée... :sleep: 






Bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben, vu l'heure, je m'en vais chercher la lecture appropriée... :sleep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bonne nuit ! c'est très mystique


----------



## Malow (15 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben, vu l'heure, je m'en vais chercher la lecture appropriée... :sleep:
> 
> 
> Bonne nuit tout le monde



Très belle photo !!! j'aime beaucoup...


----------



## Nephou (15 Juillet 2005)

je sais pas si je dois mais...








voilà et bravo à tous


----------



## NightWalker (15 Juillet 2005)

Macounette... belle mise en scene ( j'adore les bougies  )

Nephou... David Hamilton des livres... 

Bravo tout le monde...


----------



## N°6 (15 Juillet 2005)

Bravo à tous ! :love: Il reste tout ce grand week-end aux autres pour envoyer leur photo... 

@Odré : Ta photo est la bienvenue, même si je pense que c'est plus amusant de poster une photo réalisée spécifiquement pour ce fil. Mais c'est vrai que l'argentique demande des délais plus longs... Tu prévois une péllicule 12 poses pour le prochain sujet ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

voila la mienne  :rose: 

1 - pas de mise en scene, chez moi c'est toujour comme cela      
     (j'ai juste ouvert la porte de la biblioteque  )

2 - decidement je devrai vraiment passer un  un coup de plumeau/poussiere  :rose:   












.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à tous ! :love: Il reste tout ce grand week-end aux autres pour envoyer leur photo...
> 
> @Odré : Ta photo est la bienvenue, même si je pense que c'est plus amusant de poster une photo réalisée spécifiquement pour ce fil. Mais c'est vrai que l'argentique demande des délais plus longs... Tu prévois une péllicule 12 poses pour le prochain sujet ?



Ben en fait fô le temps aussi de la développer et de scanner (au boulot ... )
c'était juste parcque je l'avais sous la main, ça tombait vraiment bien
je le referait plus mais j'aurais put ne rien dire ....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je viens juste de la prendre...sur le rebord de ma fenêtre...




malow t'utilises quoi comme appareil ? because tes imagnes sont  "vignettés", c'est curieux...


----------



## NightWalker (16 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous... 







ma lecture du moment...


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2005)

Dans ma librairie favorite.


----------



## NightWalker (17 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Dans ma librairie favorite.



Je demande la libraire...


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2005)

Paul, j'ai un truc à dire à ta _s½uuuuuuuuuuurrrrr_ !!! :love:


----------



## mactambour (17 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Paul, j'ai un truc à dire à ta _s½uuuuuuuuuuurrrrr_ !!! :love:



On peut savoir ???  ou non ???

En attendant...

Petit mais plein de senteurs...







 ​


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2005)

non, on ne peut pas savoir ! 

mais je peux en dire aussi à votre fille et vos petites-filles si besoin ! 

:love:


----------



## mactambour (17 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non, on ne peut pas savoir !
> 
> mais je peux en dire aussi à votre fille et vos petites-filles si besoin !
> 
> :love:



Ca.... faudra voir ...   

 :love:


----------



## Macounette (17 Juillet 2005)

mactambour : j'adore :love:
Paul : c'est pas juste, tu vas gagner le concours les doigts dans le nez. :love:   

Bravo à tous, les photos sont superbes


----------



## mactambour (17 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> mactambour : j'adore :love:


Ta photo, Macounette, je l'adore aussi !!!  :love:


			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Paul : c'est pas juste, tu vas gagner le concours les doigts dans le nez. :love:
> 
> Bravo à tous, les photos sont superbes



Je dirais même plus : Bravo à tous... belles images 
  

 :love:


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2005)

Vite fait il y a 5 mns : coup de zoom sur la bibliothèque 





​


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila la mienne  :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et donc, le sujet est "livre", mais on ne le voit pas sur la photo.  :love:

Pour aider notre chère Roberta, je propose comme prochain sujet : caisse en bois, ou youkoulélé, ou cd, ou sangle jaune, ou cds, ou miettes !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et donc, le sujet est "livre", mais on ne le voit pas sur la photo.  :love:




et la chose verte où il y a ecrit "ouverturen album"
tu crois que c'est quoi ?


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et la chose verte où il y a ecrit "ouverturen album"
> tu crois que c'est quoi ?



Ah oui ! Hélas les images avant gardistes sont au-delà de ma conception intellectuelle de la photographie. Ces Italiens, quels novateurs ! 

Bravo Roberta ! :love:

On notera une composition dans laquelle le youkoulélé répond au livre, entrainant le lecteur dans un aller - retour entre l'écrit et le chanté, renvoyant en cela aux contes anciens qui étaient lus aux habitués des agoras. Cette image nous interpelle a plusieurs titres. Elle est a la fois historique et futuriste. Historique car les cordes et le papier, matières naturelles, sont ici figés sur un capteur CCD, prémice de leur disparition future. Il s'agit bien plus que d'une photo : c'est un acte de reflexion sur le temps qui passe et les technologies (sur l'image symbolisées par les CDs) qui se préparent à étrangler ce qui a vécu et faisait corps avec l'auteur (des cordes et du papier), d'où la sangle roulée, strangulation en deuxième plan.
Les miettes sont là pour nous rappeller que tout un jour retourne a la poussière.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et la chose verte où il y a ecrit "ouverturen album"



Je le vois bleu ton livre de partitions


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ! Hélas les images avant gardistes sont au-delà de ma conception intellectuelle de la photographie. Ces Italiens, quels novateurs !
> 
> Bravo Roberta ! :love:




merci     

demain j'ouvre le livre.... tu veux quelle partition?   





ps: ce sont pas des miettes quand meme


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je le vois bleu ton livre de partitions




tu m'as entendu chanter la leçon de n°6 ??????       

tu n'a pas lu le post sur mes leçon de piano pendant mon adolescence ?      


tu comprendra vite que moi et la musique .....       


donc ce livre m'appartien pas et .....j'ai du forcer sur la retouche , en vrai c'est vert !!! :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (18 Juillet 2005)

Alors, c'est kikika gagné ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (18 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir,

Suggestion pour le prochain concours, collecter les photos et ne les publier qu'a la fin, car certaines sont tellement bien, que l'on hésite à participer de peur de paraitre ridicule...

Cordialement


----------



## N°6 (18 Juillet 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Suggestion pour le prochain concours, collecter les photos et ne les publier qu'a la fin, car certaines sont tellement bien, que l'on hésite à participer de peur de paraitre ridicule...
> 
> Cordialement



[edit] En même temps ça peut donner des idées...   Et puis sur ce fil, il ne s'agit pas vraiment d'un concours, d'ailleurs un concours avec jury d'un unique membre, ça ne veut pas dire grand chose, non ?  Enfin, le ridicule, on sait tous un truc essentiel son propos !


----------



## N°6 (18 Juillet 2005)

Et bien...  




Le gagnant est....


----------



## Malow (18 Juillet 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Suggestion pour le prochain concours, collecter les photos et ne les publier qu'a la fin, car certaines sont tellement bien, que l'on hésite à participer de peur de paraitre ridicule...
> 
> Cordialement



je pense qu'il y a pas mal d'amateurs ici en photograhie... et c'est sympa de pouvoir trouver un fil où  on peut poster une photo sans avoir peur des retombées...au pire....juste un peu d'humour, mais bien placé.

ce petit concour est le bienvenu ici pour pouvoir justement s'améliorer


----------



## N°6 (18 Juillet 2005)

Bien qu'Amok ait essayé d'influencer le jury dans le but déguisé de faire gagner Robertav, (huons le de concert : BOUUUHHHH...   ), la gagnante est


 Macounette !





 :love:    :love:    :love: 

Bravo, à toi, j'aime particulièrement le grain du papier sous cet éclairage intimiste... 

Bravo aussi à tous les autres pour avoir participé, vous m'avez gaté et le choix n'a pas été facile. 
 :love:  :love:  :love: 

Et j'espère que Didier nous fera le plaisir d'être des notres pour le thème de Macounette...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

bravooooooooo macounette        :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Bravo Macounette (clap clap clap clap clap clap ...)


----------



## Malow (18 Juillet 2005)

Bravo pour cette photo et l'ambiance qui s'en échappe...    :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Juillet 2005)

Ma modeste contribution : photo de (5) Livres


----------



## yvos (18 Juillet 2005)

oh bordil, c'est déjà fini? c'est où qu'on vote?

Amok, ta photo est terrrrrriiiiible  :love:


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2005)

Bon, bien sûr, je suis un peu déçu pour Roberta  Mais Macounette


----------



## Virpeen (18 Juillet 2005)

Bravissimo Macounette !!!!!! 
Parce qu'elle (la photo ? Macounette !) le vaut bien


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2005)

euh... maintenant, on va intégrer ça aux autres sujets de concours, avec les mêmes règles, vous voulez bien ?
 :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh... maintenant, on va intégrer ça aux autres sujets de concours, avec les mêmes règles, vous voulez bien ?
> :modo:




c'est a dire  ? 

pour moi tout va bien parce que meme avec l'appuis de tous les rouges/verts/violets
je ne gagnera jamais !!!!!!!


----------



## NightWalker (18 Juillet 2005)

Bravo Macounette


----------



## iNano (19 Juillet 2005)

Bon je sais je suis à la bourre... 
Félicitations, Macounette, très très belle photo !


----------



## clampin (19 Juillet 2005)

Mon livre pour l'été....


----------



## Amok (19 Juillet 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Mon livre pour l'été....



Clampin, toujours fidèle à lui même !


----------



## N°6 (19 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh... maintenant, on va intégrer ça aux autres sujets de concours, avec les mêmes règles, vous voulez bien ?
> :modo:



C'est toi qui voit, mais ce serait bien de nous dire pourquoi


----------



## Macounette (19 Juillet 2005)

Oula :affraid: je ne m'attendais pas du tout à gagner... :rose: sérieux. :rose:

Merci, merci :love: :love:  à tous pour vos compliments !  ça me fait vraiment très plaisir. :rose:  

J'ai déjà un thème en tête mais j'attends les précisions d'alèm avant de le poster.


----------



## Spyro (19 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> j'attends les précisions d'alèm avant de le poster.


Je crois que tout ce qu'il voulait c'était le refiler au bar pour ne pas avoir à s'occuper de la modération


----------



## Macounette (19 Juillet 2005)

Bon, vu que monseigneur se fait un peu prier  et que dans les coulisses on insiste (re-  ) voici mon thème :

_L'Eau_​ 
L'eau plate, bouillante, gazeuse, rapide, qui coule (ou pas), en grande, ou petite, quantité... à vous de jouer, d'imaginer...

Mêmes conditions que celles énoncées par N°6, à savoir : 500 pixels max par côté. 

Délai pour poster vos photos : *Mardi 26 juillet, à minuit*. 

Amusez-vous bien !


----------



## jahrom (19 Juillet 2005)

Une goutte sur une nappe


----------



## NightWalker (19 Juillet 2005)

Euhhh... on continue ici ou on crée un nouveau thread ???

_EDIT :  Jahrom, tu es trop rapide  _


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2005)

En effet, rapide, Jahrom.  et très joli aussi 

Pour le fil, je ne sais pas  si un modo juge opportun, il pourra scinder.


----------



## yvos (20 Juillet 2005)

heu, j'avais déjà posé la question pour les autres concours, mais les photos qui sont postées doivent elles avoir été prises pendant le concours et d'autres prises avant peuvent elles être postées...


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2005)

Il me semble que N°6 avait répondu comme suit :



			
				N°6 a dit:
			
		

> @Odré : Ta photo est la bienvenue, même si je pense que c'est plus amusant de poster une photo réalisée spécifiquement pour ce fil. Mais c'est vrai que l'argentique demande des délais plus longs... Tu prévois une péllicule 12 poses pour le prochain sujet ?


Donc, en ce qui me concerne, ce serait sympa si on postait des photos réalisées spécifiquement pour ce fil, mais si c'est impossible, y'a pas de soucis, les autres sont aussi acceptées.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

c'est comme cela  L'EAU dans ma baignoire !!!!     










.


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> En effet, rapide, Jahrom.



Hum hum... je tiens à préciser que cette rapidité ne concerne que la photo...


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2005)

Ahum... le thread sur les _appendices érectiles_ est à côté. On va essayer de rester dans le sujet.   
Roberta :  merci


----------



## I-bouk (20 Juillet 2005)

Voilà ma mienne, donc les cinéma display résiste a l'eau   






Enfin que les 20", il parait   :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme cela  L'EAU dans ma baignoire !!!!


[auto-modération]
[méga-auto-modération]
[help]


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> [auto-modération]
> [méga-auto-modération]
> [help]


----------



## alan.a (20 Juillet 2005)

C'est un peu terne pour une douche dorée, non ? :rose:


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu terne pour une douche dorée, non ? :rose:




 Voyons alan !!!!!!!


----------



## alan.a (20 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Voyons alan !!!!!!!



 :rose: le volume est impressionnant aussi ...


----------



## macmarco (20 Juillet 2005)

De l'eau dans le fond d'une casserole...


----------



## iNano (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme cela  L'EAU dans ma baignoire !!!!


Elle est superbe Robertav !!!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

Ah ma foi quand on se retient trop... 


sortez moi de làààààààààà


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Donc, en ce qui me concerne, ce serait sympa si on postait des photos réalisées spécifiquement pour ce fil, mais si c'est impossible, y'a pas de soucis, les autres sont aussi acceptées.



Macounette, compte tenu du fait que la mienne à été faite avant le concours, et que je dispose d'un appareil numérique, je voudrais poster une autre photo, si tu n'y vois pas d'inconvénient.

Celle ci, prise ce soir et qui représente la chute d'une pistache dans un bol d'eau dans l'évier :


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2005)

ok alors si je comprends bien tu préfères la dernière photo à la première ? pas de problème


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ok alors si je comprends bien tu préfères la dernière photo à la première ? pas de problème



Disons que la deuxième j'ai travaillé, la première je l'avais faite à table en mangeant y a quelques mois après avoir renversé de l'eau... forcément ça le fait moins :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juillet 2005)

"Quand il fait chaud... il fait chaud...
on a envie de l'eau..."
_Charlelie Couture_


----------



## mactambour (21 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> "Quand il fait chaud... il fait chaud...
> on a envie de l'eau..."
> _Charlelie Couture_
> 
> Ici la douche du concombre !!!



Oui et elle est bonne cette eau !    


Que penser de celle-ci ? à 600 km d'Alger entre El Golea et Laghouat une pluie "tout soudain" !!! plus de route...








AP Instamatic... Kodacolor... d'antan...   

 :love: ​


----------



## Virpeen (21 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> "Quand il fait chaud... il fait chaud...
> on a envie de l'eau..."
> _Charlelie Couture_


Moi, j'aime beaucoup celle-ci   
Beaucoup, beaucoup


----------



## Macounette (21 Juillet 2005)

Bravo  elles sont toutes superbes :love:


----------



## Malow (22 Juillet 2005)

C'était hier après-midi, dans l'appart. J'ai profité d'un rayon de soleil entrant dans le salon et de la visite de Tigrou!   

Bravo pour toutes les autres photos


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juillet 2005)

Eau...


----------



## olof (23 Juillet 2005)

Une des nombreuses fontaines de la villa d'Este à Tivoli, près de Rome


----------



## Virpeen (23 Juillet 2005)

Voici la mienne... Lac de Châlain (Jura) : ça va faire plaisir à Hurrican


----------



## iNano (23 Juillet 2005)

Très chouette Virpeen !  :love:  :love:  :love: 
Moi ça me donne envie de plonger !


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

Tidjû le choix sera difficile 
Bravo tout le monde, pour ces contributions excellentes.


----------



## woulf (23 Juillet 2005)

Bon, la photo n'est pas de moi, mais de beau-papa, en revanche le modèle est de moi


----------



## Virpeen (23 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Tidjû le choix sera difficile
> Bravo tout le monde, pour ces contributions excellentes.


Le sujet nous a inspirés 
Merci


----------



## iNano (23 Juillet 2005)

Voici ma contribution... Soyez indulgents !  :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (23 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Voici ma contribution... Soyez indulgents !  :rose:


Et ton voisin, il sait que tu as utilisé son mur pour prendre ta photo, hein ?


----------



## iNano (23 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Et ton voisin, il sait que tu as utilisé son mur pour prendre ta photo, hein ?


J'ai de très bons rapports avec lui, tu devrais le savoir... mais arrêtons le flood, j'entends Mackie qui vient !!!


----------



## cyp (23 Juillet 2005)

Et hop ! 

L'eau :


----------



## yvos (23 Juillet 2005)

à défaut d'être inspiré..   

le plaisir de l'eau


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> à défaut d'être inspiré..
> 
> le plaisir de l'eau



joli   belle lumière


----------



## ange_63 (23 Juillet 2005)

Wouai super jolie!!! J'aime beaucoup!    :love:


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

Superbe :love: 
j'aime beaucoup celles d'iNano et de woulf aussi


----------



## Virpeen (23 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> à défaut d'être inspiré..
> 
> le plaisir de l'eau


Magiiiiiiique ! Zen beaucoup beaucoup :love:


----------



## macelene (24 Juillet 2005)

Sortie d'ÔÔÔÔôôô  


Bravo à TOutes et TOus...   @ plus
Bonne idée ce Tradada   :love:​


----------



## ange_63 (24 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Sortie d'ÔÔÔÔôôô
> 
> 
> Bravo à TOutes et TOus...   @ plus
> Bonne idée ce Tradada   :love:​





Ha wouai ça rend pas mal du tout! C super cet effet et ce mouvement d'eau!
 
J'aime beaucoups! 
Bravo macelene!


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

En effet, c'est superbe :love:
Tidjûûû le choix va être difficile ! :hein:


----------



## jc34 (24 Juillet 2005)

impossible tu veux dire !! C'est un régal pour les yeux ce forum portfolio  

Ma petite contribution même si c pas super original, la grande bleue hier aprem, ca a chauffé sur l'O  





j'adore les parasols d'Yvos, ca donne un ptit coup de frais


----------



## ange_63 (25 Juillet 2005)

C'est une des sources thermales de Chatel-guyon (63).


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2005)

Merci Amandine 

N'oubliez pas que vous avez encore jusqu'à demain minuit pour participer ! :love:


----------



## I-bouk (25 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci Amandine
> 
> N'oubliez pas que vous avez encore jusqu'à demain minuit pour participer ! :love:




euh , oui , mais ça marche comment après, il y a vote ou truck dans le genre ??


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2005)

C'est moi, de manière très despotique et subjective (*), qui choisis le vainqueur.    Relis le premier post du thread, c'est expliqué 





(*) à moins que les règles aient changé....


----------



## pim (26 Juillet 2005)

Ma petite contribution, une photo d'un des captages des Eaux de Volvic, dite "Source du Goulot" (à rajouter au programme de l'AES Clermont 2006 ;-) ). Pour information, la galerie que l'on aperçoit fait 630 mètres de long, de quoi aboutir à presque 100 mètres de profondeur, sous les coulées de lave, où coule une rivière souterraine qui n'a pas de résurgence naturelle. Quant au débit, c'est quelque chose comme 600 litres par seconde :






L'image a été prise à travers une sorte de hublot blindé, parce que l'accès est fermé depuis une vingtaine d'année... Sans doute pour éviter qu'un maladroit oublie son chewing-gum !  :affraid: 



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> (*) à moins que les règles aient changé....



J'ai cherché ton numéro de compte bancaire dans ton profil, j'ai pas trouvé, merci de me le communiquer en MP


----------



## mactambour (26 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Ma petite contribution, une photo d'un des captages des Eaux de Volvic, dite "Source du Goulot" (à rajouter au programme de l'AES Clermont 2006 ;-) ). Pour information, la galerie que l'on aperçoit fait 630 mètres de long, de quoi aboutir à presque 100 mètres de profondeur, sous les coulées de lave, où coule une rivière souterraine qui n'a pas de résurgence naturelle. Quant au débit, c'est quelque chose comme 600 litres par seconde :
> ....._*Ici l'image de Pim*_
> 
> L'image a été prise à travers une sorte de hublot blindé, parce que l'accès est fermé depuis une vingtaine d'année... Sans doute pour éviter qu'un maladroit oublie son chewing-gum !  :affraid:
> ...



Bravo Pim pour cette image inattendue 

  
 :love:


----------



## N°6 (26 Juillet 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Pim pour cette image inattendue
> 
> 
> :love:



Ah oui ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2005)




----------



## jahrom (26 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

>



Alèm, ça c'est pour la galerie "prenez votre pied"....


----------



## molgow (26 Juillet 2005)

Une photo de la Sarine cette après-midi


----------



## iNano (26 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une des sources thermales de Chatel-guyon (63).


Très chouette ta photo Ange !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

oh, oh, oh, que c'est beau


----------



## N°6 (26 Juillet 2005)

Pour un peu j'étais en retard


----------



## Macounette (26 Juillet 2005)

je suis sidérée par la qualité (mais aussi la quantité  ) des contributions. :love:  

Un grand merci à tous ceux qui ont posté.  et pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore fait, vous avez encore jusqu'à minuit pour participer. 

Par contre, vu mon état actuel (migraine  ) je ne promets pas de résultats avant demain soir.


----------



## iNano (26 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Pour un peu j'étais en retard


Elle est superbe, ç'aurait été dommage !


----------



## Virpeen (26 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Pour un peu j'étais en retard


Belle, belle, belle ! :love:


----------



## alan.a (27 Juillet 2005)

Dieppe, cet après midi


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2005)

Très chouette  mais là en fait elle est hors-délai


----------



## NightWalker (27 Juillet 2005)

Alors Macounette, qui est le(la) gagnant(e) ???  :love:


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Alors Macounette, qui est le(la) gagnant(e) ???  :love:


Bientôt...


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2005)

Bon, ben, voilà, j'ai choisi. 

Tout d'abord je tiens à remercier tous ceux qui ont participé... vous m'avez fait le choix hyper-difficile  les photos sont pour la plupart sublimes :love: drôles, originales, sympathiques, rafraîchissantes, rigolotes... bref, j'ai vraiment, vraiment eu de la peine à déterminer un gagnant.

J'ai mis toutes les photos dans une galerie que vous pourrez retrouver ici. Les photos sont classées par ordre alphabétique des pseudos.

Ensuite j'ai noté chacune d'entre elles dans une échelle de 1 à 5, avec les critères suivants :
- fidélité au thème (qu'on voie que le thème de la photo c'est l'eau)
- cadrage
- netteté
- originalité.

On aurait pu choisir d'autres critères, mais bon, comme c'est moi qui choisis, ben j'ai défini ces critères-là car subjectivement c'est comme ça que je regarde une photo habituellement.  On pourrait encore ajouter d'autres trucs, sans doute.

Et j'ai fait la moyenne des 4 notes.

Trois photos terminent _ex-aequo_ avec une note de 4.75 : *Foguenne*,* robertav* et *yvos*. Ces trois  photos me plaisent beaucoup  Celle de Foguenne pour son originalité, celle de robertav pour sa simplicité, et celle d'yvos pour son dynamisme, son éclairage, son humour et pour son aspect global.

Et pour terminer, c'est l'impression personnelle qui a dû trancher... c'est donc - pour moi -  *yvos*_





_​ 


qui remporte la manche.  :love: :love: :love: Quand je pense "eau" j'imagine une scène comme celle que tu as photographiée. Bravo.  

Encore une fois, le choix fut très très dur.... :love: Merci à tous ceux qui ont participé


----------



## NightWalker (27 Juillet 2005)

BRAVO Yvos et Macounette...


----------



## woulf (27 Juillet 2005)

bravo yvos !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

bravoooo yvos    :love:  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (27 Juillet 2005)

BRAVO Yvos!! Félicitation!!!


----------



## Virpeen (28 Juillet 2005)

Excellent yvos !!!!   

Et bravo Macounette pour ton sens aigü de l'organisation et de la transparence !


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Oui félicitations Yvos !!!    
Le verdict est excellent... Merci Macounette pour ce concours !


----------



## jahrom (28 Juillet 2005)

Très bon choix  en plus c'est un parisien...:love:


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Et bravo Macounette pour ton sens aigü de l'organisation et de la transparence !


Très... Suisse en fait   :love:
Désolé de pas avoir pu participer hein au fait, j'étais trop occupé à faire des mimis à mes nièces et neveu


----------



## pim (28 Juillet 2005)

Excellent choix, cette photo est vraiment magnifique !   

Macounette impressionnante de professionnalisme   

Et maintenant ? Prochain thème ?    On a hâte


----------



## N°6 (28 Juillet 2005)

Bravo Yvos, et chapeau Macounette, c'est joli cette galerie :love: :style:


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Juillet 2005)

'

Dites, z'auriez pas des délais plus compatibles avec l'argentique ?    En tout cas bravo Yvos, elle est chouette. 

Bon je poste quand même pour le plaisir...






'+


----------



## mactambour (28 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben, voilà, j'ai choisi.
> 
> Tout d'abord je tiens à remercier tous ceux qui ont participé...



Très bon choix, Macounette et félicitations à Yvos pour son image, remarquable.. Il méritait vraiment le premier prix !!    


 :love:


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Très bon choix, Macounette et félicitations à Yvos pour son image, remarquable.. Il méritait vraiment le premier prix !!
> 
> 
> :love:




*Ouaip c vrai ça!!!*  *D'ailleurs : *





​ *
En revanche j'ai hâte de connaitre le thème du nouveau concourt!! Dit nous Yvos!!! C quoi !!!  

*


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> en plus c'est un parisien...:love:


 
Claro...un vrai de vrai qui trainasse à Paris-plage et qui fait des photos de brumisateurs  

merci pour vos appréciations... mais je sais pas à qui je dois adresser le chèque   

Pour le thème...faut que je cherche...


----------



## jahrom (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Claro...un vrai de vrai qui trainasse à Paris-plage et qui fait des photos de brumisateurs



J'avais reconnu...
On aurait pu croire qu'un habitant de bord de mer aurait été plus inspiré, mais non...:love:


----------



## N°6 (28 Juillet 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Dites, z'auriez pas des délais plus compatibles avec l'argentique ? [/IMG]
> 
> '+



Ben disons qu'après, on aurait un deuxième concours du mois...   
Maintenant c'est Yvos le patron, et moi je pars en congés...   

Très chouettes couleurs sur ta photo en tout cas Le Gognol :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juillet 2005)

Yvos


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> à défaut d'être inspiré..
> 
> le plaisir de l'eau



chouette ambiance, on se croirait à la mousson


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

jc34 a dit:
			
		

> impossible tu veux dire !! C'est un régal pour les yeux ce forum portfolio
> 
> Ma petite contribution même si c pas super original, la grande bleue hier aprem, ca a chauffé sur l'O
> 
> ...




T'es pas tout à fait le seul à y avoir pensé... mon pote Thom a eu l'idée aussi, mais il a mieux visé   :






Si je me souviens bien, ce sont les Glénans que l'on aperçoit


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

Je pense qu'il serait peut-être souhaitable de créer un nouveau fil ...et avec ton appareil 2, parce que si je mets un thème ici, ça va pas être compréhensible pour ceux qui débarquent...


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Dites, z'auriez pas des délais plus compatibles avec l'argentique ?    En tout cas bravo Yvos, elle est chouette.
> 
> ...



Avec l'argen-quoi ?... 

Bon, allez, suis en retard mais on s'en fout c'est pour le plaisir :






La plage des torches ou de la Torche, je sais plus (oui, oui, en Bretagne).


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il serait peut-être souhaitable de créer un nouveau fil ...et avec ton appareil 2, parce que si je mets un thème ici, ça va pas être compréhensible pour ceux qui débarquent...



Ben mets-le ici puis crée un nouveau thread et demande aux modos de fermer le sujet


----------



## jc34 (28 Juillet 2005)

Bravo Yvos, on attend le nouveau thème maintenant !!


----------



## macelene (28 Juillet 2005)

Bravo Yvos...    c'est bien d'être PArisien en été   

Macounette  cette galerie d' ÔÔÔÔ....  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Posté par *yvos*
> _Je pense qu'il serait peut-être souhaitable de créer un nouveau fil ...et avec ton appareil 2, parce que si je mets un thème ici, ça va pas être compréhensible pour ceux qui débarquent...
> 
> ...



Ouai trés bonne idée!!!!  Car là le fil est lourd à charger en bas débit (à la maison) !


----------



## Macounette (28 Juillet 2005)

Effectivement il vaut mieux séparer les concours.
Si un gentil modo pouvait scinder ce thread en :
Et avec votre appareil 1, Et avec votre appareil 2, etc.  et fermer les sujets déjà terminés


----------



## jahrom (28 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement il vaut mieux séparer les concours.
> Si un gentil modo pouvait scinder ce thread en :
> Et avec votre appareil 1, Et avec votre appareil 2, etc.  et fermer les sujets déjà terminés



Les modérateurs faut par leur parler comme ça...

Si tu veux qu'ils viennent plus vite j'ai une technique :

"couille, poil, cul..."

Voilàààà, tu les verras dans pas longtemps


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

Bon...pas évident de trouver un thème...je vous propose:

*Couleurs*

vous pouvez poster plusieurs photos (pas trop quand même) si vous le souhaitez, ça permettra aux uns et aux autres de donner des conseils
Le but étant que le plus de monde participe, n'hésitez pas à dire ici si ça vous botte ou si vous trouvez cela relou..j'ouvrirai le fil spécifique *ce soir* (pour une semaine, disons..  )


----------



## Spyro (28 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement il vaut mieux séparer les concours.
> Si un gentil modo pouvait scinder ce thread en :
> Et avec votre appareil 1, Et avec votre appareil 2, etc.  et fermer les sujets déjà terminés


Moi je comprends pas pourquoi vous revenez toujours avec ça, ça marche pourtant bien dans "et avec la tête", "et avec google" (où y a pas mal d'images)...


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je comprends pas pourquoi vous revenez toujours avec ça, ça marche pourtant bien dans "et avec la tête", "et avec google" (où y a pas mal d'images)...



Tout simplement parce que ça effraie les nouveaux quand y'a déjà 9 pages ! 
Et j'ose pas imaginer combien y'en aura dans 2 semaines...

D'ailleurs, c'est pour cette raison que j'ai mis du temps avant de poster dans "Mes plus belles photos"


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Bon...pas évident de trouver un thème...je vous propose:
> 
> *Couleurs*




est que tu acceptes un panoramique de mon appart ?


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que tu acceptes un panoramique de mon appart ?



un peu que j'accepte! même les cheveux rouges 
 


edit *le nouveau sujet est lancé..**par là*


----------

